# Christmas Ornaments



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of Christmas Ornaments I was commissioned to make after I displayed all the others at the Goodland Arts Council. 40 of them to be exact and 22 are spoken for already. They are hollowed and finished with 4 coats of lacquer. I did both these in a hour and all of the outside was done with a skew and the inside done with mini hollowing tools made from allen wrenches.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie,

It just ain't right to have that much fun and get paid for it at the same time. I am sure you are going to tell us you used the AL skew on those   

Beautiful work and I hope you are feeling a little better buddy.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Bernie and even out of wood they look very Christmasy! Maybe one of these days I will make some of these.

corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Very nice work Bernie, can't get no prettier than this. I never tried turning these type ornaments. How do you start Bern? Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep Bob both of the ornaments on the outside are done with Alan Lacer's big 1 3/8" skew. I made a top the other day that was 3/4" long and 1/2" wide. It did spin. 

Mitch here is a website for some ornaments and will give you a idea. The one on the right I learned to do from Larry Hasiak. I got the DVD for $25 shipped when he did a demo at the Alabama Woodturners club. Here is their site: http://www.bama4u.org/video 1.htm. Look in the 3 row and 9 pictures down and you will see Larry. At the top you can click buy Demo DVD. 

Here is the link to a couple of sites with articles.

http://www.woodcentral.com/articles/turning/articles_482.shtml 

http://www.ibiblio.org/twa/meeting/meeting200209.html

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Projects/ornaments.html

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_projects.html

This last webpage will show you a enormous amount of projects that can be turned. I use it all the time. Check out the one that says flowers. It is a video and I am going to try and make some of them. 

Thanks again everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
Thanks for the links. I see you liked the flowers too, I saw him do his thing on You tube.He just shows you how to make one flower on the video. His display has several different kinds. He never covers how he attaches them to branches etc, maybe he does in the video. I'm going to get it, I think. Might be fun. Thanks again. Mitch


----------

